# Coffee subscription grind



## diddimus (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi,

I new to the forums and so a little info about me: I've recently started to get in to espresso. I've owned some coffee machines over the years that I was not happy with (but didn't know why they weren't good), like a bean to cup and Nespresso etc. I recently bought a cheap pure espresso machine but still wasn't happy. So I started watching videos and ended up here. I'm now looking to buy a Gaggia Classic to hopefully get some decent shots!

My question is, is it worth asking the coffee subscription I have to send me pre-ground espresso in the absence of a good grinder? I had a Delonghi burr grinder, but I'm sending it back after reading on here. I don't have the money for a decent grinder atm.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Certainly some of them will. Check the options in the ordering pages.


----------



## diddimus (Jun 14, 2020)

Thanks, I've ended up getting a good deal on both a Gaggia and Iberital MC2 Grinder now so it doesn't matter anyway 

The Gaggia is modded too so I'll probably be on here figuring out how to use the machine next!


----------

